# Jigging spoons



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I know a lot of people use spoons tipped with minnows and different types of vertical baits for the river sauger... I've never really used the but I'm lookin to buy a new lowrance elite 7x and I want to target sauger using vertical baits using my fish finder... My question is what spoons or baits are your favorites?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

The first time I fished the river (in a boat), I went armed with jigs and minnows only to watch the river guys out fish me by about a zillion to one. Most were using some variety of homemade spoons. Most were white and they were fashioned similar to a Hopkins shorty. 

I use Hopkins Shorty's and or sonars most days. I will occasionally use Little Cleo's or Vibee's as well. I rarely tip them as when there working the action is the attractor, tipping can kinda screw that up. If they aren't working I'll switch to something else. If your able to fish shallow swimbaits or Flukes are awesome and will save a few spoons.

For the best info follow some post's like the Greenup thread. Those guys really know what they're doing.

Good luck!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I would also recommend picking up some Hopkins spoons. The No=Equal's are harder to find than the Shorty's but they are very productive. Both styles work well. Believe it or not, I've always had better success with them untipped. Their action on the drop can be slowed with minnows. If anything, I will just use the head of a minnow for scent. 
Some years ago I started making my own versions out of copper and brass tubing filled with lead. Here are some pics of some I have made. It became so addicting that I made hundreds of them. I like to use them around rocks and timber and the Hopkins spoons at over $4 a pop can get expensive in areas with a lot of snags. Just something to consider.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to use the Hopkins but learned real quick if you are not getting hung up you are not catching as many fish as the others. I bought a lead pot and a do it mold and make my own lead spoons now. Much less expensive. I have caught just about every species that's swims in the ohio on these spoons and my personal best sauger is 20". So if you are in it for the long haul I suggest making your own.

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Potter,,,, Thanks for those pics guys.

Have you ever fished (jigged) next to Hatchetman down there?

Never in my life have I seen so many sauger caught,,,, IN A ROW!
I can still hear his 'clicker' click'n in his pocket!!! Something like 40+ in two hrs & I was standing 2' away and watching his every move,,, I think I caught 3.
He was using a home-made spoon that was very similar to the Do-its like yours.
I sure wish that he'd jump aboard & post some pics of his 'home-made',,,
and I never did ask him if he caught or had more hits on the controlled drop, or at the bottom 'tap'. (I had good results tapping & jigging the shallow water rocks at Berlin this spring)

How about you,,, do you usually tap the rocky bottom before you sharply jig up?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys I can't wait to try it out... What's the most common weight you use?


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

DoBoy that is who taught me all about the spoon and I went home researched the spoon and bought everything about four years ago. It has produced some real nice river eyes for me too.










































all these were caught on lead spoons. I now have elevated to blade baits and they have done ok on the inland lakes in the spring.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I fish a 1 ounce


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The late great Jim Corey from Cripple Creek Tackle in Dennison got me started on spoons many years ago. As a lot of members on here know, he was some kind of fisherman and one heck of a nice guy. He taught me an awful lot about catching saugeye and walleye, but spoons and blades were flat out lethal in his hands. I still really miss that guy a lot. 
As far as weights, I would recommend 1/2 to 1 ounce spoons depending on depth and current you are fishing. Sometimes an aggressive lift and drop work well, and other days they prefer a subtle lift and semi tight line on the fall. It is also important to use very sharp hooks and replace them if they get dull. Fish will spit a spoon faster than a soft bait so it really helps to use sticky hooks.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I love to use silver buddies - You can catch just about everything with them and they get righ down in the strike zone in the river.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on the spoons and blades. On my first trip to the river many years ago, when I was sure I knew everything there was to know about fishing..... I pulled up next to the lock wall one fine Oct. morning armed with minnows and jigs only to watch everyone with spoons and blades out fish me. Not just by a couple..... 4 or 5 to one. 

Since then, I never leave home without them!

One other thing I would mention. Some days... Lift, drop and hold it just off the bottom for a second or two. I think it sits there and spins. For whatever reason, occasionally it is deadly.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I just got stocked up today bought 4 spoons and 2 more silver buddy's ... I hope I catch some I'll have a report when ever I go thanks a lot


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

What river are you guys talking?


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to use the Hopkins type spoons tipped with minnows but several years ago switched to blade baits like the Vibe or BPS Lazer Blade (usually gold). It takes some experimenting to figure how aggressive you need to jig it on a given day, but I think I catch more now and I don't need to mess with minnows anymore.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohio river


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys,,, some good info here!

And Potter!!! Wow,,, thanks for those pics! Nice!
But you DO put in your time, Right? 

(We've been talking about getting together for years,,,, maybe this fall?
Let me know the next time that you go down???)


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I do put in my time that's for sure! I was thinking about hitting a trib later this evening or maybe even taking the boat out for a few. The one thing I will say though when fishing the NC dam it is very very rare that I get skunked on the spoons. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Heading to the Ville will report how I do, but today will be jig and twister. Broke in the new mold while the Browns lost lol










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Good post and nice picks. I remember fishing with you off the wall. You told me you were gonna get some spoons and figure it out and it looks like you did. Two things I would do with your spoons, put a split ring at the top with a snap only, no swivel, and I use VMC short shank round bend bronze hooks. They are strong enough to handle any fish but you can pull them off snags most of the time with the heavier line I use off the wall, 30 lb test, 8 lb dia. Power Pro.
Doboy....That was a good day on the wall with you. I am going to try and make a run up there in a week or so, think the water needs to cool down just a bit yet. Don't have any picks of my spoons but Potters are almost identical. I like 1/2 oz. best but do good on the 3/4 oz. also and I have heard a rumor that if you paint the hook end of the spoon chartreuse or red, about a 1/2 in of the bottom, it can be good at times, not all times....Good luck guys....Pete


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to hear from you Hatchet you are a legend on that wall lol we talk about you often and wonder where you have been. So everyone knows Hatchet gave me my first spoon and since that day I have paid it forward many many times. Even met up with some local high school kids and this spring I bet they got 20 of them from me over time. But well worth in my opinion I would much rather see a kid fishing than doing drugs. 

Tonight only this little Smallie for me and this giant for my buddy Worm. Lol water is still too warm Hatchet you are correct.
















Oh and this beautiful pic after!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LIBERTY 1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Where did you get your mold for the lead jigging spoons?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Water was 63 where I was today ... It's gettin there tho I caught one bass and had a smallie get off... The one bass I did catch was the healthiest river bass I've ever seen .... Just stuffed with baby shad...but anyway it was my first bass on a silver buddy and I'm hooked now


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Do a search for one eye spoons or hutches tackle. They are affordable and awesome spoons. I think I've caught about every species of fish in the mississippi river on them.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I found the mold at Miller Rod and gun in Boardman. If you google them you will see them on their site just call before you go to make sure they have it. I bought a lee lead furnace off eBay. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LIBERTY 1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My homemade spoons have caught 13 different species of fish since I began making them. And that's without tipping them with any live bait. They are fun and easy to make. I use 3/8" tubing from any hardware store. They are usually sold as sink and toilet overflow tubes and come in brass, copper, and chromed copper. Cut them to length and then flatten them out in a vice to desired thickness. Crush the tip of one end shut in a vice and fill them with lead. Once cool, crush the other end flat and drill your holes. The tapers and rounded corners can be done with tin snips and a metal file. In no time, you can have quite a bunch of them made and the cost is pretty minimal. They can then be painted, polished, or even made flashy by grinding spots on them with a Dremmel tool or whatever. If they tumble instead of darting through the water, it's because they weren't flattened evenly and are heavier on one side. Here is a pic of what they look like before and after flattening and getting ready to be poured. It doesn't take a lot of practice and they really work well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another option besides Hopkins are these spoons from War Eagle with the photo finish and pre installed swivel. These things look great.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Any of you ever try the Sebile vibrato spoons ? They look killer but they are expensive.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kycreekboy said:


> Any of you ever try the Sebile vibrato spoons ? They look killer but they are expensive.



I keep Ebay on 'speed-dial',,, so your right, the PRICE is nuts!
They just wouldn't match,,,, hanging on the end of my fiberglass & Zebco!

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sebile-Fast-Cast-1-2-oz-Jigging-Spoon-Blade-Bait-Orange-Gold-Black-JO9-NEW-/111440443548?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f25e389c"]Sebile Fast Cast 1 2 oz Jigging Spoon Blade Bait Orange Gold Black JO9 New | eBay[/ame]

Here's stuff that I like,,, (cheap to use, & loose  ) They 'vibe' great. 
Just remember to use braid & only jig 6" or so. They flop over like a dieing baitfish & are prone to tangle somewhat,,, but what 'vibe' doesn't.
I wish they made 'em larger/heavier. 
I love 'em for snagging shad & skippies off the wall. 
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/111334895298?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]Lot 3pcs Metal Spoon Fishing Lures Crankbaits Bass 5cm 1 97" 11g Blue Eyes | eBay[/ame]


----------



## LIBERTY 1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Potter do you paint the lead spoons or fish unpainted?


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to just fish unpainted but recently I have done some in white and fire tiger. White have produced a few walleye fire tiger I haven't tried yet. Will be out this Saturday and hope to try them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LIBERTY 1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Potter if you could post some pictures of the painted ones it would be great.THANKS


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I have only used solid white. These ones I did this week other than the fire tiger. Keep in mind I am painting with a spray paint can right now. Going to invest in an airbrush this winter tho. Oh and once I find a productive color such as white I powder coat and bake on in my toaster oven. I have so done glow in the dark and it produced some sauger and a lot of trash fish.






































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LIBERTY 1 (Sep 19, 2014)

GOOD job gives you real satisfaction fishing with your own lures.Thanks for the pictures and information. You have gotten me interested in trying it myself.Keep me informed how the firetiger pattern works.


----------

